

The Gervais Principle V: Heads I Win, Tails You Lose - Robin_Message
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/10/14/the-gervais-principle-v-heads-i-win-tails-you-lose/#post-2083

======
Robin_Message
Previous entries in this excellent series were discussed at:

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-o...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/) —
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881296>

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/11/11/the-gervais-
principle-i...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/11/11/the-gervais-principle-ii-
posturetalk-powertalk-babytalk-and-gametalk/) —
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=937541>

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-
principle-i...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/04/14/the-gervais-principle-
iii-the-curse-of-development/) — <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1267202>

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/10/14/the-gervais-
principle-i...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/10/14/the-gervais-principle-iv-
wonderful-human-beings/) — <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1790749>

